# Scope Power for 25.06 Remington



## gwbar123 (May 20, 2008)

What type of scope would you put on a 25.06 remington for targets (not live) out to 500 meters (or yards) and Brand does not come into it. In other words mainly benchrest plinking, Cheers :sniper:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

=>18 power


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

gunattic said:


> =>18 power


I agree.


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

4-12 by 42 tasco :sniper: :lol: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like 4X16 for general use. When shooting prairie dogs, or targets I like the 6X24. I prefer 1/4 inch clicks and target turrets. I don't like the 1/8 clicks as well for long distance because you only get 7.5 inches elevation per revolution of the turrets. Sometimes that takes four full turns even with a 300 magnum. It always leaves the chances of you loosing track of how many revolutions you have made. Often I will use a white paint line to keep track of zero.


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

8/5-25-50. 30mm tube leupold long range


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Well it also depends what kind of setup you have and what you plan on doing with it. If you are planning are planning on shooting a tac driver at 500 yards and more then you want a pretty decent power. You really never want to go cheap on a scope. Are you planning on brining it into the woods at all or what. And how much is your budget. What kind of rifle setup are you using.

If you have the money and you want something that will handle any caliber you ever would want to put it on get a Night force. And for a power get this one, 5.5-22 x 50 NXS. That should do everything you want it to do and will take the abuse of everyday use. They hold up very well. But like i said it depends on your setup and budget. When i think of buying a scope i always think about will it outlast the rifle and can i use it for other builds.

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/SCOPES_ ... 22x56.html

lax


----------

